# Here's my best so far: a Stoddard cone ink



## beendiggin (Nov 2, 2007)

This cone is open pontilled and has the "X" embossed on the base..Mint, too. I dug it in an old basement of a 3 1/2 story ship captains home. Got some other beauties that day too.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice, that one has lots of character - sweet ink!


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great ink Paul!


----------



## bearswede (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey, Paul...

 That's a beauty! How about a pic of the base? What else did you get there? Some history about the ship's captain?


 Ron


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's the base...


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 4, 2007)

These all came from the same dig, all are pontilled and mint, plus a pontilled Harrison's Columbian Ink, in aqua, which I sold for some reason.  I never researched the captain. Maybe I should this winter.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2007)

Wicked cool, I have one too but it's got fractures in the lip. Maybe a bit darker in color. Nothing broken or glued but folks want perfect. Ya can't have any 200 year old mistakes fowling up the product. I couldn't get $35 and wont bother selling it now. You should make out well but it looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't believe I could ever sell these four. It was a great day digging with my brother Dave, and finding this type of glass in this condition is so rare.


----------

